
HAARP, Faroe Islands, Valencia City: Google Earth’s Classified Locations - eplanit
http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/secret-sites-so-classified-they-are-pixelated-by-google-earth/news-story/e278459b94376ffbf9953c7236bf38ee
======
VLM
HAARP shut down years ago and the land and parts were transferred to the
U-Alaska Fairbanks. There's an alaska science lecture series and one of the
lectures coming up in a month or so is by one of the Fairbanks EE profs.

[http://gi.alaska.edu/science-alaska-lecture-
series/2016-lect...](http://gi.alaska.edu/science-alaska-lecture-
series/2016-lectures)

Anyway the point is that:

1) Security theater never times out properly. Assuming this ever was relevant,
it isn't now.

2) Someone can get a "good boy" checkmark on his annual review for committing
senseless acts of security theater, but that doesn't mean whats being secured
is actually important or relevant or worth securing anyway.

------
bri3d
The linked location in the article has nothing to do with HAARP and is some
random point in the Pacific Northwest that made some Alex Jones enthusiasts go
wild in the year 2008.

On their forum they decided it "must be a FEMA camp or HAARP" because that's
the sort of things Alex Jones enthusiasts do, but there's no evidence that
there was ever anything _at all_ at that location. Here's what it looks like
now:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@46.0081454,-123.2584663,3262m/d...](https://www.google.com/maps/@46.0081454,-123.2584663,3262m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en)
.

HAARP itself did used to be blurry on Google Earth (in the 2008 timeframe),
but it was due to poor aerial imagery coverage of that part of Alaska
(probably caused by an airspace restriction), not specific censorship:

[http://www.newsfocus.org/images/haarp_sat_pic.jpg](http://www.newsfocus.org/images/haarp_sat_pic.jpg)

And it's perfectly visible now:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/HAARP+Government+Research+...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/HAARP+Government+Research+Facility/@62.3897378,-145.1517578,1474m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1)

Google Maps censorship is fascinating but this article is both low-value and
incorrect. Does anyone know of a more well-sourced set of censored areas on
Maps?

~~~
apaprocki
For the Oregon site, when I overlay energy asset data -- at the end of that
road is large underground natural gas storage for the Northwest Natural Gas
Co. Maybe related, maybe not. But probably not a conspiracy :)

------
johngalt
AKA, list of locations to send an intelligence agent with binoculars. Seems
like there would be a Streisand effect with this sort of thing.

------
imglorp
I looked into the Baker Lake one, didn't see it, but then followed links from
Dr. Boylan's (shall we say, alien... enthusiast?) page which could be some
kind of sampling artifact like missing data.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Gerstle+River+School/@62.2...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Gerstle+River+School/@62.2202961,-141.2000284,26262m/data=!3m1!1e3)

Anything can set these conspiracy guys off. Before you go crying alien
monoliths, you really ought to have a picture of it, not just a map glitch.

------
apawloski
Just about all of these are visible with about 30 seconds of Googling. Some of
them are even the first image in the Google Knowledge Graph summary when you
search.

------
marklyon
I looked for Oconee Nuclear Station and didn't see the blurring.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Oconee+Nuclear+Station/@34...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Oconee+Nuclear+Station/@34.7974087,-82.8878292,890m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x325748b03e60b9f5!6m1!1e1)

~~~
VLM
Nation by nation blocking is a thing, and apparently Australian dropbears are
a significant national security threat. They are a quite dangerous forest
predator; ask any Australian about them. Rubbing Vegemite onto your skin
repels dropbears and also has some effect on mosquitos, 2 for 1, so I'd
strongly recommend taking their advice and applying Vegemite liberally to all
exposed skin.

